# NFC Tag ideas?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Soo my nfc tags just came in the mail today... So far i have a wifi toggle outsde my front door of my house for when i leave/come home....

what are other cool ideas?? I bought 12 tags bc i thought they would be a cool idea... only.. i dont have any ideas what to do????

Suggestions are open!


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

A couple ideas:

1) A tag for the car to turn on bluetooth and start navigation.
2) One for work to put the phone in silent mode and turn off data.

Just a couple of suggestions!!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> A couple ideas:
> 
> 1) A tag for the car to turn on bluetooth and start navigation.
> 2) One for work to put the phone in silent mode and turn off data.
> ...


Im a firm supporter of texting/calling while driving and im good at it..  haha sorry for the joke...

i hate bluetooth.. half the time the thing doesnt understand what i say.. its a pain...

i wanna be able to toggle an alarm on/off.... but i only see a means to set an alarm, but nothing to kill it.... or am i missing something??


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I have one at work to: sound to vibrate, turn off bluetooth, turn on wifi, check in via Foursquare, auto brightness.

In my car: turn off wifi, turn on bluetooth, turn on sound.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------

